# Deck Bags / Extra Storage



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

Hi All 

I'm currently in the market for a deck bag for the yak and I'm having some difficulty finding one. I've come across the following few online but they are a bit too small as I want them to fit my Plano Tray tackle boxes etc for easy access -

14.5 inches Long x 7 inches wide at the widest point.









39 cm Long x 32cm/17cm Wide









Anyone currently using the above? Is there a bigger alternative out there?

Cheers!


----------



## Grunt (Dec 7, 2008)

Friends at the Canoe club use these bags in the long marathon races like Hawkesbury Classic. The hard shell makes them easy to reach into and out of.


----------



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

Bertros said:


> Most of those that I've observed opt for a milk crate or esky for extra storage of tackle, anchors, etc that's it's in the well behind the seat. If this is for your Moken, could that be an option? Alternatively a dry bag in the front well might also be something to consider?


What I want to do is set up my livewell/fishkeeper in the back where the milk crate goes, as I keep catching fish :lol: . If I could have something that has all my tackle right in front of me on the deck it would be perfect, just getting something a little bit bigger is the challenge. A dry bag in the front would be a bit too combersome I think


----------



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

Bertros said:


> In that case, S2S make a large deck/catch bag at 43" long, or a medium catch bag at 24" long. That could keep your tackle, or hold your catch, with a esky in the back and a bait tube for the live bait?


Is this the one you're talking about?


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Or this http://www.torpedo7.com.au/products/YKK ... ag---large
Comes in small and medium sizes as well.
Rob


----------



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

PrecisionPak do these ones...look the same as what Torpedo is selling.










This heavy-duty insulated fish storage system is designed exclusively for the tournament and offshore angler, especially kayak-fisherman.

Made of UV protected 420Dpvc nylon. Fully padded with closed-cell foam, and lined with 0.18MM PEVA insulation sheets. Interior removable heat-sealed PVC dry tube is waterproof,
The long center velcro opening for quick access to the interior. Zips and velcro on the larger end provide alternative access when bag is positioned in front of the angler in the kayak.
Locking clips on the edges for secure boat tie down; bungee panel for maps and clothing; and 2 tool pouches for quick tool access.

3 sizes available.
Dimensions: 12"x7.25"x22", 12"x7.25"x32" and 15.75"x9.5"x42". Perfect for King, Salmon and all types of sport-fishing catches.


----------



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

I'm now thinking - Fish keeper bag on the front deck and tackle storage in the back 

I'm going to check these out too as an alternative to the open crate -










CratePack-Max is a unique tackle storage management system for your Kayak. Made of sturdy 600D water resistant ripstop poly fabric throughout. Fully padded and interior lined.Included are integral carry strap plus adjustable/detachable padded shoulder strap.
Front sewn-in & adjustable fishing rod/tool holder array with 3 rod & reel tubes, along with 3 covered pouches.
Unique top cover comes with a clear zipped plastic map pockets.
Multiple plastic grommet drainage holes on the bottom of bag to help protect your gear from water damage. And several exterior 'D-Rings' allow for additional lanyard tools attachment and cord lashing.
Rear panel includes a slip pocket and strap system for securely attaching a Stern Light for nighttime and bad weather visibility. 
Size: 16.5" x 11.5" x 14"


----------



## billpatt (Apr 12, 2010)

I've got the top Sea to Summit bag. I clip it to the back of the stealth and keep 1 small tackle tray, pliers, trace and bait. It clips to the back and even when you get capsized in the surf remains fairly dry inside.
Apart from the space, I highly recomend it.


----------



## Drew (Jan 24, 2012)

ryanmoken10 said:


> I'm now thinking - Fish keeper bag on the front deck and tackle storage in the back
> 
> I'm going to check these out too as an alternative to the open crate -
> 
> ...


my fishing buddy uses a Crate Pak... very nice bag, mostly dry unless you're out in shitty conditions... certainly makes loading and unloading the yak a heap easier!


----------



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

Ok, so I just went down to my local camping store and got a bargin :mrgreen:

Ended up getting the "CratePak-Max" for $30  Was missing a rod holder and was a little dusty (probably why it was reduced) but for the price I'm not worried. I also picked up the "YakCatch Insulated Fish Bag" for $69 for the front of the yak.










Very pleased with the purchase, fits perfectly in the yak. The fish bag is the exact fit for the front compartment and can also be strapped on the outside once I sort out some deck fixtures. I was quite surprised at how well the bag is made and the insulating lining feels quite tough and durable.










Heavy duty velcro closures on the front and access from the top as well -










Heavy webbing straps along the edge with tie points -










The bag also comes with an insert to keep gear in if you want, this will come in handy and I can even store lunch and a few drinks in there away from the fish, it has a velcro attach point for the inside to secure itself -










Now the bag is awesome, has heaps of room to fit all my gear and even came with a tackle tray.










Lots of pockets and attach points on the outside to fill with goodies -










Rod holders -










Very happy with the set-up, just need a good days weather to load up the yak and head out for a spot of fishing!


----------



## smithcorp (Jan 24, 2012)

That's really neat - I like the rod holders on the back - could put the landing net there!


----------



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

smithcorp said:


> That's really neat - I like the rod holders on the back - could put the landing net there!


I think it'll fit the Environet quite nicely


----------



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

liam8227 said:


> Is the shell of the bag waterproof?


The manufacturer states that it's made from "600 denier water resistant ripstop fabric", so I would say yes but I wouldn't go swimming with it :lol: It feels like it has a plastic lining behind the fabric too, so it would take quite a bit of water to get through, then again it does have drain holes in the bottom so sitting it in the yak where water pools wouldn't be an option.

I'll load it up and take it for a test run to see what it's like, with a bit of luck tomorrow


----------



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

liam8227 said:


> ryanmoken10 said:
> 
> 
> > liam8227 said:
> ...


Sorry, was talking about the crate bag  The fish bag has waterproof fabric on the outside by the feel of it, just poured water on it and it beaded off. Not sure about the seems though, a bit of water could seep through.

I'm certain that the bag will be lighter, even when wet, than my previous esky full of ice/water.


----------



## smithcorp (Jan 24, 2012)

The trick is to find one of these. BCF's website doesn't list them and the alternative sources I can find via Google are either abiout $180 or $80 plus $50-60 postage! Anyone seen these for sale around Sydney?


----------



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

smithcorp said:


> The trick is to find one of these. BCF's website doesn't list them and the alternative sources I can find via Google are either abiout $180 or $80 plus $50-60 postage! Anyone seen these for sale around Sydney?


I'm fairly sure Wilson are the distributors for them, maybe you can contact your local camping or fishing store and they can get it in for you. I scoured the web for the best price but couldn't find anything. The usual price for the CratePak at my local is $80, and the fish bags are $70.


----------



## smithcorp (Jan 24, 2012)

Cheers Ryan. I have the bit between my teeth now. Is there a difference between the YakPak and the CratePak?


----------



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

smithcorp said:


> Cheers Ryan. I have the bit between my teeth now. Is there a difference between the YakPak and the CratePak?


I think the YakPak's come with a light pole or something? I know that they are more expensive from what I came across in my searches.


----------



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

Took the yak out today with the new setup, works very well 



















The fish bag has been clipped onto 2 occy straps as a quick fix...might leave it as is because it worked quite well -










:twisted:


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

I've got both of the Precision Pak products myself - the deck/fish bag as well as the yak pak bag which I picked up from BCF around Xmas for $80.

Here are a couple of Youtube clips from the Aussie distributor demonstrating both products. Am happy with both.

Marty


----------



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

Marty75 said:


> I've got both of the Precision Pak products myself - the deck/fish bag as well as the yak pak bag which I picked up from BCF around Xmas for $80.
> 
> Here are a couple of Youtube clips from the Aussie distributor demonstrating both products. Am happy with both.
> 
> Marty


Thanks for the vids  Now I know how to utilise all the little hidy holes and compartments all over the bag :lol:

Cheers!


----------



## liamhh (Feb 1, 2012)

Just received my Precision Pak fish bag from Torpedo 7, relatively quick postage and good fit for the Catch 390. Plenty big enough for a 10kg Snapper.


----------



## vikodin (Apr 3, 2011)

Bertros said:


> These are the ones:
> http://www.outdoorplay.com/Surf-to-Summit-S2S-Insulated-Fish-Bag?sc=7&category=256
> 
> 
> ...


I like the look of these surf to summit bags as a fish\shark storage and can imagine the smell already.


----------



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

Bertros said:


> vikodin said:
> 
> 
> > I like the look of these surf to summit bags as a fish\shark storage and can imagine the smell already.
> ...


I use a product called "Vanilla Fresh" on all my esky's etc...can get it from the supermarket for a couple of dollars and it gets rid of any fishy smell...or spilt beer smell ;-)


----------



## millonario (Feb 20, 2012)

Just got the sea to summit deck bag today. I got one with the webbing missing so it was only 30 bucks. Lo and behold, when I got home the webbing was inside the wet bag that comes with it. Bargain. If budget wasn't an issue I would have gone for an isulated bag. Saves hauling ice and esky and bollocks like that. Thanks for the info guys!


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

I've been looking for one of the PrecisionPak fish storing bags. I haven't been able to find them at a retail store yet. BCF stock some of the PrecisionPak line but not the one I'm after.










Anyone know a business near Brisbane that sells them?


----------



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

BrettoQLD said:


> I've been looking for one of the PrecisionPak fish storing bags. I haven't been able to find them at a retail store yet. BCF stock some of the PrecisionPak line but not the one I'm after.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know a business near Brisbane that sells them?


If you fancy a drive, Down Under Camping have them at Salisbury... I got the orange version as I don't like the thought of zippers out in the salt. They had all the sizes in stock when I was there last week :mrgreen: Give them a call and speak to Bob, he'll help you out.


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

Cheers dude. Salisbury's not that far away for any early Saturday morning pre-traffic drive. I'll hit them up next weekend.


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Saw these in Davo's Tackle at Noosaville today.


----------

